# Kush



## davidhseo (Jul 16, 2008)

Well... back to the pictures now. Some more kush for you guys. Some parts are very light green, while other parts are considerably darker. Alot of color variation in this one, kinda weird.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the Kush buzz like?


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

get some and you will eventually find out how it is. looking good man, make sure you put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------

